# Lumberjacking, Homeowner style



## reachtreeservi (Nov 25, 2007)

Check out Greg, the Lumberjack ?

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1029277969117607067

More lumberjack Action:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3428143255232985140


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 25, 2007)

A couple of professional idiots, eh?


----------



## reachtreeservi (Nov 26, 2007)

They seem like nice guys. But being nice doesn't qualify you to cut trees.
Like Clint Eastwood says " A mans got to know his limitations "
And truthfully, most homeowners don't. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 26, 2007)

LOL!


Lumber Jerks!


.


----------



## newguy18 (Nov 30, 2007)

And he didn't know how he got his saw stuck?idiots.


----------



## Pablo26 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, what an idiot.


----------



## Sprig (Jan 8, 2008)

Yikes, not on my worst bender! Another pair of Darwin nominees.............
oooook!

umpkin2:  umpkin2: 

(RBW, love 'lumberjerks' lololol)


----------



## notahacker (Jan 8, 2008)

I like Canadians. Their funny. "A?"


----------



## LORENZO-24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Crazy Canucks


----------



## targe14 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Ehhh*

Ehh arent Canadians requires by law to be licensed lumberjacks ehhh!!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 28, 2008)

That's why they call it dope.


----------



## capetrees (Apr 28, 2008)

Nevermind the "lumberjerk". The video guy is priceless.


----------



## Part Time (Apr 29, 2008)

This guy is dangerous

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1029277969117607067


----------



## stihlrunnin (Apr 30, 2008)

"smile for the fans" what fans!


----------

